# Specialized Downhill Frame



## Jdubs Jr. (2 mo ago)

Does anyone know anything about this bike like model tire size or something to that effect. I’ve road cross country and found this on Facebook Marketplace and figured it’d be a good starter for me in the world of trail and downhill.


----------

